

Tell HN: Cambridge UK members/meetup - pierrefar

Following a discussion this morning about forming a HN meetup in Cambridge UK, I started a Google Group to get us going and figure out a date and place and the like:<p>http://groups.google.com/group/hn-cambridge<p>Please join and let's make it happen!
======
scott_s
I just so happen to be in Camridge, UK right now for a conference (DEBS 2010).
I'm leaving on Saturday, so unless you all arrange something for tomorrow...

~~~
pierrefar
There is a big freelancers/entrepreneuers BBQ tomorrow. 5 tickets remaining:
<http://cambridgebbq.eventbrite.com/>

------
tome
Maybe just make a Doodle poll for the first one?

~~~
pclark
<http://www.doodle.com/ktp4gyrnvgnvcgdp>

~~~
chitabox
doodle Poll...Great Idea.

Just signed up!

------
pierrefar
Clickable: <http://groups.google.com/group/hn-cambridge>

------
eru
Do you have a link to the earlier discussion?

~~~
pierrefar
It came out of tonight's London HN meetup post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1517201>

------
pclark
do we really need a google group?

how about: August 3rd 8PM at The Eagle? :)

~~~
samwillis
A Cambridge meet up sound good, I cant make the 3rd (or any time in the first
two weeks of August) but would like to suggest that a 6-6.30 start would be
better for people that work but don't live in Cambridge.

What about the 27th July?

